# هنا ملخص لمادة مباديء ادارة انتاجopreation mangment



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :
تفضل وحمل المرفقات عسى الله ان يفيدكم في دراستكم كما استفيد منه


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*فيديو جميل لشرح ادارة العمليات*

السلام عليكم:
المرفقات جاهزة



:77::77::77::77::77::28::28::28::28::28::75::75::75::75::75::75::59::73:


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
يبدو انني لا اعرف كيف ارفق الملفاتo☺☺☺☺♦♣♠
ساعدونيييييييييي


----------



## شةهؤث (18 سبتمبر 2008)

:56::16::82:


----------



## lildsd (19 مايو 2010)

where is the attachment?


----------



## اسامةسلامة (19 مايو 2010)

وانت بترفع الموضوع فى تحت كده حاجه اسمها وظائف اضافيه 
ومن ضمنها ارفاق الملفات حاجه اسمها (ارفق ملف فى المشاركه) 
دوس عليها وارفق الى سعادتك عايزه 
منتظرين الملخص


----------



## yahya matar (15 فبراير 2011)

اريد mannual operation management 9ed


----------

